

Looking for a designer for Startup Chile Team - sontek

We are an established team with business and programming expertise just looking for a graphic designer and/or frontend developer to help us.<p>Send me your portfolio at sontek@gmail.com
======
mtgentry
what are you building?

~~~
jturly
<http://www.getkoru.com>

